# Mini projector for home theater? Anyone tried it?



## rb26dett (Mar 19, 2010)

I've been wanting to get a home theater projector but can't really afford it. Has anyone tried this mini projector? I found it for $349 which is within my budget.

YouTube - AAXA M1 Micro Projector - SVGA portable mini projector!


----------

